# Decent sale price for a 70 diesel?



## tkwoof (Feb 27, 2006)

I have a 70 diesel that I want to sell, it is in good shape, Just wondered what a decent price range would be?


thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This should give some idea and feel for prices on these tractors. Price varies depending on condition, hours, location, etc. 

John Deere 70's  

Although, personally I think I would rather have and keep the 70 diesel over the 720 gas engine.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

I like em both...but aside from the engine difference the improvements on the 720 are vast over the 70 IMHO. think $3000-3500 for good condition tractor....more of course for parade quality! 'round $2000-2500 for decent condition unit. hope it works for ya.


----------



## tkwoof (Feb 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info. 
I am torn between the two right now. I guess I should get them both back in running order and use them a little to see which one I like


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tkwoof _
> *Thanks for the info.
> I am torn between the two right now. I guess I should get them both back in running order and use them a little to see which one I like *


I think that would be a VERY wise idea. :thumbsup:


----------



## brock (Jun 7, 2009)

perfect = $4,500.00
semi-perfect = $3,750.00
Good = $3,000.00
Poor = $2,000.00


----------

